# Pickled Pork Riblets



## dukeburger (Feb 6, 2016)

I've made pork riblets several times before, they're hard to find at the grocery store so I always be sure to grab a couple packs when I do see them.

Yesterday, I picked up a couple packs, put them in the fridge when I got home and hadn't noticed until this morning that I bought pickled pork riblets.













IMG_20160206_085951.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 6, 2016






I have never seen or tried these before, looks like an eastern product. Sometimes life throws you a curveball.

Normally for riblets, I dust with Jeff's rub, smoke 2-1-1 (one of the only meats I foil), and sauce the last half hour or so.

Anyone else dealt with pickled riblets??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2016)

Yep...They are just Brined with Cure #1 and an additive to speed the cure and enhance the color. Smoke them as you normally do. The result will be Hammy Flavored Riblets. Different from what you are used to but still great eating...JJ


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 6, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Yep...They are just Brined with Cure #1 and an additive to speed the cure and enhance the color. Smoke them as you normally do. The result will be Hammy Flavored Riblets. Different from what you are used to but still great eating...JJ


Hammy riblets, that's what I figured, Thanks JJ!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 6, 2016)

When you do this, please let us know how it turns out!  I'm thinking it'll be like Pop's bacon on a stick!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 6, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> When you do this, please let us know how it turns out!  I'm thinking it'll be like Pop's bacon on a stick!


Will do, CB! Wouldn't leave you guys in the dark about this one..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2016)

Have you smelled them yet? The reason I ask is pickled rib tips are popular in red beans and rice. It is more of a vinegar flavor though. I have an old cook book and this is the recipe to make the rib tips for red beans and rice:

2 lbs. Very Fresh Pork rib tips
1 Qt. White Vinegar
1/2 Cup Mustard Seed
6 Each Whole Cloves
6 Each Whole Allspice
1/2 tsp Crushed Red Pepper
3 Fresh Bay Leaves
6 Whole Garlic Cloves
1/2 of a Medium Onion, Coarsely Chopped
1 Tbsp Kosher Salt
1 Tbsp Black Peppercorns
1 pinch Pink Meat Cure

Add all the ingredients except the Pork to a 2 qt Saucepan. Bring to a boil. Boil for 4 minutes, then place it into a container to cool in the refrigerator. When the mixture is completely cold, add the pork.

Very important: Make sure the pork is completely covered with the brine; gently stir to remove any air bubbles.

Cover and place in the refrigerator for 4 days before using.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice recipe Case but no Vinegar in Dukes ribs. A close up of the label says, Pork Rib Tips, Water, Salt, Sodium Nitrite and Sodium Erythorbate. Basically Pops Brine without sugar and the Erythorbate cure excelerator added...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2016)

Never seen them before down here.

Looking forward to the finish.

Al


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Have you smelled them yet? The reason I ask is pickled rib tips are popular in red beans and rice. It is more of a vinegar flavor though. I have an old cook book and this is the recipe to make the rib tips for red beans and rice:
> 
> 2 lbs. Very Fresh Pork rib tips
> 1 Qt. White Vinegar
> ...


Thanks for the recipe Case, as ChefJJ said, these are just cured, no vinegar added. Will keep in mind when I pick up some uncured ones though!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 6, 2016)

Riblets are in. It is VERY windy out there, so the welding blanket will be on the WSM today...

Smoking with hickory.

Rinsed and dried riblets, peeled off the little bit of membrane each had on the ribs













IMG_20160206_125722.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 6, 2016






Yellow mustard and Jeff's Rub













IMG_20160206_130339.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 6, 2016


















IMG_20160206_131936.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 6, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 6, 2016)

:drool


----------



## foamheart (Feb 6, 2016)

Just a dumb country boy here, but my first thought was like pickled pigs feet......OMG cold beer and a football game here I'd come!

What I have had were used the same as salt pork as a seasoning meat. Beans, greens, veggies, etc....Can't wait to hear a verdict on smoking.


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 6, 2016)

Wind gusts up to 110km/h here...regardless, WSM holding steady at 239*F with all three dampers shut.

The ash tray in my kettle seems to have emptied itself all over the deck


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 6, 2016)

Foiled up with some pineapple juice!

Did I say 2-1-1? I meant 2-2-1..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_20160206_153306.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 6, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2016)

Sounds good. Should be nearly fall apart tender...JJ


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 6, 2016)

Final verdict - Bacon on a stick!

Turned out great, a bit on the salty side and could've used a bit of a soaking beforehand.

Did 2-2-1 method and they still had some pull back and could have been a bit more tender, but I was able to clean the bones easily.

I'll be looking for these again. May even consider dry curing some baby backs or spares after this.













IMG_20160206_183922.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 6, 2016


















IMG_20160206_184237.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 6, 2016


















IMG_20160206_184253.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 6, 2016


















IMG_20160206_185257.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 6, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow.   Great job.   They look great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2016)

A  little extra info...In the meat industry, both US and other countries, curing in a Brine with Salt and Nitrite is refered to as curing in a Pickle. So, it is not unusual for the meat packer that packaged your tips to call them Pickled Pork Riblets. In the US the term Pickle is most frequently understood to be cold preservation with Vinegar which is quick. But, pickling is also a form of fermentation using Salt to extract moisture or a Salt Brine that inhibits dangerous bacteria and allows Lactobacillus to ferment the sugars in vegetables like Cucumbers, Cabbage, etc to create Lactic Acid and lower the Ph where, over time, the Pickled veg can be stored at cool temps, 50-70°F...JJ


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 6, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Wow. Great job. They look great.


Thank you Adam. Was a messy, but tasty meal!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 6, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> A  little extra info...In the meat industry, both US and other countries, curing in a Brine with Salt and Nitrite is refered to as curing in a Pickle. So, it is not unusual for the meat packer that packaged your tips to call them Pickled Pork Riblets. In the US the term Pickle is most frequently understood to be cold preservation with Vinegar which is quick. But, pickling is also a form of fermentation using Salt to extract moisture or a Salt Brine that inhibits dangerous bacteria and allows Lactobacillus to ferment the sugars in vegetables like Cucumbers, Cabbage, etc to create Lactic Acid and lower the Ph where, over time, the Pickled veg can be stored at cool temps, 50-70°F...JJ


Thanks for the info JJ.

I was beginning to question why it was "Pickled" on the packaging instead of "Cured"... Always just used to pickled being associated with vinegar.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2016)

Points for you Duke! Nice smoke!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Points for you Duke! Nice smoke!


Thanks Case! Appreciated!


----------



## cpothier (Mar 21, 2016)

Pickled pork Riblets are used in Nova Scotia and Newfoundland, Canada which is similar to the irish Corned Beef and Cabbage dinner. May I ask where you got these? Im from Nova Scotia but living in NYC and would love to get my hands on some pickled pork riblets. I contacted the companies in Nova Scotia and Newfoundland that I know make it, but they dont have the USDA licenses so they wont send to USA.


----------

